
On edge architecture - theocs
http://blog.cfelde.com/2017/12/on-edge-architecture/
======
lkrubner
He mentions Cloudflare and AWS, but most new startups will be overwhelmed by
the complexity of the initial setup of an edge architecture. However, there is
a new generation of startups that are moving to automate the setup of edge
architectures, so that future startups can take the edge for granted, in the
same way that AWS lets them take web servers for granted. I'm thinking of
companies such as Mutable: [https://blog.mutable.io/mutable-the-paas-solution-
for-5g-edg...](https://blog.mutable.io/mutable-the-paas-solution-for-5g-edge-
compute-infrastructure-688fb7129b94)

------
bowietrousers
Also, as an alternative to massively complex edge compute, read up on the
Vary: header:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7231#section-7.1.4](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7231#section-7.1.4)

(Caveat: it's an appallingly vague spec, and Vary is frequently badly
implemented, or not at all).

------
nerdponx
It sounds like this amounts to having multiple servers all over the world
running your server-side application. Is that right?

What are the security implications of a setup like this? How does data storage
work, especially PII or business-sensitive data?

